# K9 Vehicle Inserts



## Rick Cadez Jr. (Dec 1, 2009)

Anyone have experiance with either Ray Allen or American Aluminum Vehicle Inserts for S.U.V's ? If so could you share your opinions on either one. My Dept has used Ray Allen inserts in our crown vic's and American Aluminum Crates in the back of our S.U.V's. We have ( 2 ) Tahoes that we want to put Inserts in and are trying to decide what insert to go with. Thanks for any input.


----------



## Keith Earle (Mar 27, 2006)

I know lots of teams that use american aluminum and love em


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

I would go with American Aluminum inserts, all the counties here in the upstate of SC use them in the tahoes and durangos and expeditions and love them, matter of fact theres been some cases if you do your own research of the upstate area on the internet - not going to announce them, there has been some accidents involving k9's and the dogs walked away scott free. JMO


----------



## John-Ashley Hill (Jan 5, 2011)

American Aluminum has done well for us, the inserts that we use were purchased 10+ years ago and they are still holding up. Many cars and dogs have come and gone but the crates are still in pretty good shape. I can't say one way or the other as no handler that I know in any surrounding dept uses anything but American Aluminum.


----------



## Pete Stevens (Dec 16, 2010)

I have a Ray AllenCruise-Eze in my SUV and love it. I've used both AA and Ray Allen. My preference is Ray Allen for several reasons. First, let me clear the air. Yes, I sell them but I also have a mind of my own. AA are very solid, but weigh a lot. The cut outs for the AA are different on the front than they are on the back so the field of view is even more blocked. Ray Allen inserts are powder coated now so the black dust that gets all over the dogs is no longer. The window slates are smaller in the Ray Allen model so no little fingers can get stuck in there, a long with any teeth. My dog has more room than I do also. Now AA has a model that allows you to transport a bad guy too so if you have to drive your suspect to jail its safer than driving them in the front passenger seat, Ray Allen does not. 

Make sure you look at both and you decide what you like best. If you can, actually sit an SUV with the insert so know what you are getting.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Pete Stevens said:


> dog has more room than I do also. Now AA has a model that allows you to transport a bad guy too so if you have to drive your suspect to jail its safer than driving them in the front passenger seat, Ray Allen does not.


Pete,

Slightly off topic........but it seems like making the bad guy ride in
back with your K9 would have a certain rehabilitative effect?


----------



## Pete Stevens (Dec 16, 2010)

Tom I couldn't agree more! But there is a wall between them but the snarling dog next to you might be a form of rebab. Although I don't know if the seat belt etc are DOT approved so if you crashed and the bad guy got hurt, might be more expensive for the agency if it isn't.


----------



## Rick Cadez Jr. (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks for the input.


----------

